
Hacker News has native mobile view - 8ig8
https://news.ycombinator.com/?native_mobile
======
cheald
The size of the comment box needs to be reduced. Right now, it's stretching
out the comments pages.

Native:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/tni84vod5giq9ky/Screenshot_2013-08...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/tni84vod5giq9ky/Screenshot_2013-08-21-16-24-39.png)

Eliminated the 85% max width and reduced the comments box to 40 cols, and set
padding: 0 on <body>:

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/047b5zkheguk8lz/2013-08-21%2016.27...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/047b5zkheguk8lz/2013-08-21%2016.27.45.png)

Just remove the hardcoded 85% width and 60 cols and toss this into the CSS:

    
    
        form textarea         { width: 500px; }
        body > center > table { width: 85%;   }
    
        @media(max-device-width: 1024px) {
          form textarea         { width: 80%;  }
          body                  { padding: 0;  }
          body > center > table { width: 100%; }
        }

~~~
fourstar
Why not `table { width: 100%;}` in the 2nd media query?

~~~
cheald
There are many tables in the site, and the content is going to provide that
sizing anyhow.

------
lnanek2
Seems pretty terrible. It has big huge white bars on the sides squishing the
content to be nearly unreadable. I can't even manage to hit the arrows instead
of the links as well.

~~~
mrb
Agreed. Wasting margin space on an already tiny screen is ridiculous.

------
Lifebot
PG should just buy the design from this guy (or hire him):
[http://hn.premii.com/](http://hn.premii.com/)

Previously discussed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6178534](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6178534)

~~~
bitserf
Works even better when you pin that to the home screen as a faux app.

~~~
jevinskie
How do you return to the HN UI after clicking a story when there isn't any
browser chrome / back button? That is the only downside that I have seen from
adding it to the home screen.

~~~
bmj
I simply hit the home button, then restart the Web Clip.

------
AndyKelley
This is a joke right? I just curled and diffed / and /?native_mobile and the
result was empty.

~~~
furyofantares
The query param in the submission is probably just to get around the duplicate
submission rule, I think it uses user agent to determine which page to serve

~~~
redthrowaway
>I think it uses user agent to determine which page to serve

If it does then it's broken. Typing the full url manually into my address bar
resulted in the first time I've ever seen that version of the site, on Android
or iOS.

------
timthorn
Is there a way of choosing the regular view for a mobile device? Windows Phone
rendered the old home page very well, but now each story takes up a lot more
space and it's no longer possible to take in a large number of stories without
a lot of scrolling.

~~~
pudquick
Completely agree on this! I went scrolling for a 'Desktop view' link at the
top/bottom, or somewhere in my settings that would flip it back, but I'm
unable to find it.

I actually relied on the desktop view on my iOS device when any of the other
third-party HN mobile views weren't quite getting me what I needed.

Loss of this view (without having to rely on a third-party App Store app that
allows overriding the UserAgent) is rather saddening.

------
lux
I've seen several offers of mobile-optimized CSS for this site over the past
while, yet this feels like a half-done job. On my iPhone 5 the margins are all
off, the vote icons are still impossibly small, and the header is a mess. It
looks like this isn't much more than an added viewport meta tag.

It is still an improvement, but it could be much better. I know the YC crew
are busy folks, but you could throw a few bucks to the poster with the best
mobile CSS and I'm sure people would be up for the challenge.

------
kogir
All I did is add the following:

    
    
      <meta name="viewport" content="width = device-width">
    

I think it looks worse on my iPhone 5 and HTC One, and will probably back out
the change. At least now I've proven it's not that simple.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
FWIW, I see no difference on my Moto Photon... and it looks pretty much
exactly the same (for better or worse) as it does in Chrome on Windows 7.

------
hemancuso
I suspect the number of stories that get flagged is about to decline
dramatically.

------
8ig8
I just noticed it when checking on my iphone. That's all I know. Couldn't wait
to share the news.

~~~
joezydeco
Not that excited about it. Doesn't look great on iOS6:
[http://imgur.com/vM3LQJ1](http://imgur.com/vM3LQJ1)

------
jack-r-abbit
Both of those look identical on my phone. And they both look identical on my
PC. The only difference I see is that both versions on my phone are missing
the [flag] option.

~~~
solox3
Flag is available when you are logged in. Like you said, there appears to be
no difference whatsoever between the two versions.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
doh! I should have remembered that. So they are totally the same on PC and
phone for me.

------
barbs
It's better than it was, but for viewing HN on my Android phone I use this
app:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airlocksof...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airlocksoftware.hackernews)

------
okso
Does the job well for the home page ! But comments are still as hard to read
through.

~~~
geerlingguy
Same here. The home page works great now, but comment pages are as difficult
to read on phone as ever.

iPad looks a little more zoomed in, but not too aggressively so.

------
meerita
I think this is a major misunderstanding.

------
dave84
I've seen this pop up a few times over the last few weeks. I just thought
Safari was bugging out because I'd refresh and it'd be gone again. Hope it
sticks around.

------
oliveratkinson
I think its OK but needs some more design work - why not make a competition?
surely theres enough people here to waste a few hours putting together a nice
design

------
dshibarshin
Why the margins on an iphone 5?

------
cabacon
I just wanted to say "Thanks!" for the mobile view. I have found HN to be
difficult to read on my ipod touch, and I'm glad you're working on fixing it
up. I have nothing to say about the million-and-one suggestions about how it
might be EVEN BETTER than what you've chosen to try for now, but I'm glad it's
getting some attention.

------
zacharydenton
Here's another HN mobile web app:
[http://hn.meteor.com/](http://hn.meteor.com/)

~~~
quail
Wow. Thanks for the link. I love this mobile version.

------
snowwrestler
Works great for me so far.

------
IanChiles
This is pretty cool, but how did you find this?

------
sirkneeland
This may come as a bit of a shock, but it doesn't seem to be working in IE.

------
hayksaakian
Was it just disabled?

------
shortlived
Header needs work, but otherwise I love it.

------
aneth5
What's "native" about this mobile view?

And oh dear, does this look terrible on an iPhone 4 screen.

